# Poor Paddy has cut his paw pad



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am going through the same thing with my Faelan, although his bandage is being changed every 3rd day. His bandages are getting progressively less tight and restrictive as the pad heals and compression is not needed so much. This last change I can see his toes  

Faelan does get sick from many antibiotics, and had to have his antibiotics changed a few days ago - so far he is tolerating these. So call the vet right away to get the antibiotics changed if Paddy gets sick - there are a lot of different types they can try.

So overall, I can strongly recommend that the bandaging stay clean and dry, be regularly changed and have the pad inspected and cleaned and just bear with the frequent vet visits. It looks like Faelan's stitches will need to stay in at least 10 days and most likely 14 - it was the big pad on the rear foot that he pretty much cut in half. He is missing a ton of training, but his feet and pads are more important at this point.

The bandage will protect the pad and stitches, so visiting should be okay. Oh, it was almost a week before Faelan needed the cone - I think the healing might be itching him now.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Sunrise said:


> I am going through the same thing with my Faelan, although his bandage is being changed every 3rd day. His bandages are getting progressively less tight and restrictive as the pad heals and compression is not needed so much. This last change I can see his toes
> 
> Faelan does get sick from many antibiotics, and had to have his antibiotics changed a few days ago - so far he is tolerating these. So call the vet right away to get the antibiotics changed if Paddy gets sick - there are a lot of different types they can try.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for the wonderful advice  I am only sorry to read that you're currently going through this with Fealan. At least it does sound like he is healing quite well. 

Paddy sounds a lot like Faelan in that he is very sensitive to antibiotics. He cannot take flagyl or he goes crazy. So hopefully the antibiotics they prescribe give him no trouble.

My dad sounded very stressed about everything. Perhaps having us there will help. And you're right, if he's bandaged, he will likely not mind having two of his favourites there (me and Katie!)

I hope Fealen continues to heal well. Thanks again for sharing your experiences with me. It leaves me feeling very encouraged.

Kim


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Poor Paddy. We went through this with Minnie a few years ago. We got the velcro boots for her to keep the bandage dry when she went out. We also put it on her if she was left alone so she could not pull the stiches out. She worked on taking the boot off instead of the bandage and stiches.

Hope Paddy and Faelan heal quickly!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Kim, so sorry to hear about Paddy and his paw. Ouch! Do they know how he cut it? Sounds like you got some good advise from Faelan's mom. Hope both these boys heal up quickly!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh poor Paddy!! Do your parents know what he cut himself on? Or was it something buried under the snow during a walk?

Poor fellow! Maybe a nice bone or stuffed kong would help keep him calm and occupied while his two fav gals are over or just in general while he's healing. Something to keep his mind occupied and to keep him quiet. Deer antlers, a new nylabone, or even a kibble dispensing toy if it doesn't get him too worked up. (Ranger's quite calm with his kong wobbler and just noses it around but Blue goes bananas so it really depends on the dog). 

Ranger and I send Paddy lots of get well wishes and kisses!


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the well wishes!! They're so appreciated. What a great community!

I did ask my dad if he knew what Paddy cut the paw on, but he was unsure. He said he didn't even notice the bleeding until they got home. I mean, he wasn't even limping on it at all. I do know there are lots of small blood vessels in the pads, so perhaps it looked a little worse than it was. But it just goes to show how stoic he is!

I assume, as did my dad, that he stepped in something in the snow. There is lots of snow up at my parents as they live in a bit of a snow belt. Paddy likes to walk in the snow, instead of the footpath, as the path is generally covered in salt this time of year.

Very frustrating.

And thanks Ranger for the suggestion of a kong and/or kibble dispensing toy. I am sure my mum would have fun preparing something like that for him. I know I bought him an antler, which he is surprisingly not very interested in. I will dig it out for him, and maybe he will grow to love it! 

Many, many thanks!!

Kim


----------



## Rubymom (Mar 14, 2009)

Went through this twice in the past six months with Ruby - she sliced her front paw pad and then her back one a few months apart, both were very deep cuts also. They put her under general to stitch. We had the vet change the wrap every two days as well. The most important part was keeping it totally dry so when we took her out put a plastic IV bag that the vet gave us on over the bandage and then a velcro bootie. If it even got slightly wet back to the vet. It took 14 days before she could resume normal activity the first time and the second 21 days. Ruby also has a hard time with antibiotics but tolerated it pretty well, only needed to take the pain medicine for a few days. we put a mens athletic sock over the bandage and after the first day she left it totally alone.The hardest part was keeping her quiet and the foot dry. Not an easy injury to have with an active dog but hopefully Paddy will heal quickly!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

One additional thing. We have a LOT of snow here, with an ice layer about 1 1/2 feet down, and more snow under that. My vet gave me a plastic IV bag but if Faelan veers off the paths (and of course he does - more fun), the IV bags allow snow to get in. What I am finding more effective is a bread bag - I laced a shoe string through about 8 holes and can tie it fairly tightly so snow doesn't get in. Newspaper bags and even poop bags would also work. I tried saran wrap but he just won't stay on the paths so they didn't work.

On pavement I do use the IV bag since it is tougher. Oh, he does not tolerate booties - I tried and tried when I was trying to teach them skijoring and scootering.

And I forgot that Casey also had a stitched pad when he was younger, He sliced it while hiking so it was dirtier and needed a lot of cleaning - it healed so well that you would never know he hurt it. So they do heal, but getting the pad to not re-split is the hard part <sigh>


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks so much for the additional advice regarding keeping it dry. I really like the idea of the bread bag and the shoelaces. Very smart!

It's also good to know that while it takes time, they do heal well! I will root for the 14 days to get back to normal activity instead of the 21. Poor Paddy will be beside himself, as he loves the winter so very much. And running and frolicking in the snow is one of his favourite things in the world.

I am assuming as well, that he will only be allowed out to do his business - meaning very short walks? 

Thanks 

Kim


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Ouch! poor Paddy and Faelan, hope they both get well soon! I've been there with Deardra, but it was almost 2 decades ago so forgive me for specifics.

We were in a state forest playing at a remote pond when I noticed her blood in the water:uhoh: She gashed it really bad and had a lot of stitches. The vet put a plaster cast on her all the way up to the elbow. She had that on for 2 to 4 weeks I think. I can't remember if she got painkillers or not, but definitely antibiotics. I fondly remember lying on the couch and she would either bash me on the head or whomp me in the gut with that thing People at the drive thru would get a kick out of her waving to them with that big cast on.:wavey:

I have known other who got the bandage and IV bag to keep it dry, but I guess it was so bad with Deadra she needed a cast. She did very well with it on.

Get well soon pups!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Oh no, so sorry to hear this about Paddy's paw. I'm a toe paw pad injury veteran and everyone has given you great advice about keeping the bandaging dry (and out of the rain/snow) and keeping him from licking it. The licking was our worst enemy and a bootie really helped us. After he was successful in working the bootie off we went to bootie and e-collar. 

:crossfing that the injury heals quickly. From my recollection, we were on exercise restriction for over 2 weeks and then it was only limited short term exercise. Toby hated it.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

This happened to a GSD that I had. He broke a dish and stepped on the glass then hopped into bed with me. Blood everywhere!!!

I ended having to go back everyday to change the dressing because he would end up ripping it off. It was just more of a pain in the neck than anything else. I can't even remember him limping or anything - but boy did it bleed.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Jasmine had that happen to her several years ago. We were up at the lake and she cut it on the rocks on her way into the water. I didn't take her to the vet, so it wasn't nearly as deep as Paddy's. It healed up just fine. I hope Paddy is feeling better tonight!


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

Years ago it happened to Logan. Broken beer bottle in creek. Dont think it was as deep as yours. Just cleaned it and pressed together cut and crazy glued it.


----------



## LincolnsMom (Sep 28, 2010)

Aw poor Paddy and Faelan. I'm going to take this as a warning and not be lazy and put on Lincolns booties every time we go out. I always assumed that deep snow was safe clearly not the case. 

I'm hoping for a speedy recovery for both xoxo


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Checking in to see how Paddy's doing...


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Just seeing this now as I've been computerless for the last day!!!

Poor Paddy...hope he's feeling better and wish him many healing thoughts from my boys and I!!!!


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi everyone,
Thank you all for the additional support!
We did have a bit of a rough night last night. I decided to stay over at my parents house, afterall. When I am there, Paddy likes to sleep in the same room as me (usually he sleeps with my parents). Anyhow, at around 2:30AM, I wake up to hear him lightly whimpering. So, I immediately got out of bed to offer him a gentle pet and love to help take his mind off the pain. Anyhow, at first he seemed responsive to that, so I grabbed a blanket and pillow and thought I would lie on the floor beside him. But he wouldn't settle, so he jumped up and ran downstairs to the front door. So I quickly realized the medicine must be giving him a sore belly. Anyhow, as I am preparing to find a bag to place over-top the bandaging, he proceeds to vomit (poor baby). So I clean that up, quickly place a bag over his bandaging and take him out. And he is in a huge rush, as it is clear he has to go. Anyhow, he jumps into a huge snowbank (all the snowbanks are huge) to do his business. He begins to pace around and then an explosion of diarrhea. And then, I notice that the bandage is literally hanging off. So I basically half carry him home by keeping the paw completely elevated off the ground and let him hop his way. I was so exhausted when I first got through the front door (as Paddy is 80lbs) that I had to sit and catch my breath. Then trying not to wake anyone else up, I go looking for more bandaging, so I can re-wrap him. So I get him all cleaned up and he finally seems to settle. I decided to go lie on the couch with him, just in case he needed to go out again.

My guess is that either the antibiotic (clavaseptin 500mg) or the painkiller (metacam) were causing the issues. Honestly the metacam scared the crap out of me, as I remember it was once prescribed for my bridge boy, Bear, and he nearly seized when on that medication. At the vet's advice, we opted not to give him the painkiller this morning and only provide the antibiotic. He doesn't seem to be in much pain, as he is quite spry, not favouring it, will lie quiety in one position, no panting, pacing - or any other signs of pain. I guess we will know more later if it is the antibiotic that is causing issues too.

Oh and my dad was so annoyed, for as soon as he got Paddy home from the vet's office yesterday the bandaging had already fallen off. And Paddy had been wearing a cone for the car ride home. So obviously they bandaged it very poorly.

This is definitely going to be tough, as there is so much snow. I told my dad he should shovel some snow out of the backyard, so we can avoid the snowbanks (as he will only do business in grass or snow, not on dry pavement!)

Apparently he was a trooper at the vet's office yesterday. They were able to use a local on him, and he required 3 stitches.

Poor little guy. 

Again, thank you everyone for all the support. I think we need a crash course on how to do the bandaging ourselves, as it is clear it is going to be hard to keep it on.

Happy too that all the other pups that have had similar conditions, have all healed up well!!

Kim


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Gosh, what a night you had, Kim. Hopefully he will be feeling better today/night and no rushing outdoors again. Crazy about the bandage. You would have thought they put it on good enough to keep from just falling off. :doh:


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Poor Paddy...I hope his Paw and Tummy are both feeling better soon.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

awww poor Paddy.


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

Oh no, sorry Kim just catching this now! Really hope Paddy is doing better and so are you..

Is this the sort of bandage you are using?

self-adhesive bandage - Google Search

It should be easy, just make sure that you pull it hard enough so its stretched, it'll stick better.. You could use a gauze against the pad first and then wrap around it, if you don't feel comfortable with "rough" bandage directly on he stitches.. 

P.S. I have never done this on a dog before.. Only humans! But I assume bandaging a hyperactive kid would be similar to a pup!

HUGS to you, Paddy, Katie and family!


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

Millie cut her foot on a zebra muscle while swimming at the cottage. Her left rear foot. We did not realize until it was too late that she partially cut the flexor tendon also. It tore the rest of the way and her toe pointed upwards when it healed. The vet said if it bothered her too much they usually amputate the toe. She never had any problems. I used the IV bags too. I put it on her foot and tape it with surgical tape.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Kim, just seeing this now. Sending healing thoughts to Paddy.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh yeah, not sure if this is what you're using for wrapping, but it's a miracle worker (just make sure you don't pull too tight or you'll restrict blood flow): 3M

I always have cases of vet wrap lying around as a just in case. Local tack stores should carry it, and maybe some pet stores too. If you really want to keep it on, use duct tape over top of the vet wrap (just be careful you don't get any duct tape on the dog hair). That's how I kept bandages on my horse's legs all the time, through mud, snow, galloping, bucking around!

Hope you get some rest tonight and glad to hear Paddy's feeling okay, even without the pain killer!


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi again!
Thanks for all the additional advice regarding bandaging. We were definitely using the self-adhesive bandaging. We were doing a layer of gauze type bandaging around the paw itself, and then going over that with the self-adhesive bandaging. So far so good. I love the idea of the duct tape to help keep things dry - I passed that on to my dad as soon as I read it! Thank you 

He was at the vet's this morning to have the wound checked and the technician said that everything looks really good. There are no signs of infection. Because he is acting so normally, they said it is a good idea to discontinue the pain meds and just to continue with the antibiotics.

The only thing that concerned me a little, is that they don't want to continue having my dad come in to have it re-bandaged. They just said he could do it himself. And while the bandaging itself is not an issue, I was more concerned about my dad being able to tell if it is healing properly or not. Anyhow, hopefully my dad will call them if he is concerned at any time throughout the process!

Thanks again for all the advice and healing thoughts/wishes! So far, everything is going very well. He's really being such a good boy!

Kim


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey, just wanted to let you know I came home today and Faelan has no bandage - the stitches will dissolve, but he has healed well enough (10 days) that bandages are no longer needed wooohooo Hopefully Paddy will get his off soon too


----------

